# Unable to start a poll



## zDom (Sep 3, 2006)

er.... I'm feeling stupid. I can't seem to find the "make a poll" feature.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

When you start making a new thread, under the message area in additional option is an option to make a new thread.  You fill in the message space and hit submit, it will then redirect you to continue and make a poll.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 3, 2006)

Only a supporting member can create a poll.  Click on the link "supporting memberships" above (blue tabs) that will give you an idea of your options, or you can click on the link directly below.

http://www.martialtalk.com/premiummembership.shtml


----------



## zDom (Sep 4, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Only a supporting member can create a poll.



Ahh - that explains it. Might be worth the money just to be able to post all the polls I have in mind  in addition to supporting a nice forum.

Thanks


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Sep 4, 2006)

It's a good site, plus the arcade games are cool. Reminds me, I should renew mine.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 4, 2006)

zDom said:


> Ahh - that explains it. Might be worth the money just to be able to post all the polls I have in mind  in addition to supporting a nice forum.
> 
> Thanks




Best 15 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Best 15 bucks I ever spent.



Me too - I actually went all out and paid for 2 years at once!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 4, 2006)

It is great to be able to post pictures, start polls and help Bob run this site!


----------

